# USARK needs your help! Deadline JUNE 4th!!



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

This need to be stopped before it becomes your state. Sign the letter and hit send please. 

New E-Mail from USARK...

The New Mexico Department of Fish & Game is proposing a regulatory Rule Change that would make owning many non-native animals, including reptiles, amphibians and ornamental fish prohibitive. Most CITES listed animals would be banned. Special permits would be needed for many commonly held animals. This is without a doubt the most anti-animal regulatory proposal in the country. It affects not only herpetofauna and ornamental fish, but birds and small mammals as well; even many feeder species.

Pet stores, breeders, collectors, hobbyists and pet owners would all have unprecedented restrictions placed on them. Even though USARK agrees with the premise of the Rule Change to protect the natural resources of the state of New Mexico, the Department of Fish & Game seems to lack the policy expertise to craft a simple straight forward proposal. As written this Rule Change is arbitrary and anti-animal. It would hurt the citizens of New Mexico and those that do business in the state.

USARK is cooperating with the National Animal Interest Alliance (NAIA) in opposing this proposed Rule Change and offering our collective expertise to help New Mexico craft an effective proposal that will not alienate the animal loving citizens of the state.

Please make Public Comment by June 4, 2010.

Click here to make Public Comment: USARK

DEADLINE JUNE 4, 2010

Click here to read Proposed Rule: http://www.wildlife.state.nm.us/docu...rdsandFish.pdf

Repost as much as you can PLEASE!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Wait, how do you sign again?


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Go here.... Follow all 4 steps. 
USARK


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

got it, thanks!


----------

